# Tivo Full at 13%%



## rkshack (May 6, 2002)

I have a tivo edge that I got through a tivo swap when my bolt died. Recently recordings are being delete for space but my recordings are currently 13% of capacity. When I go into suggestions there are 982 recordings though. It seems like the suggestions are not being deleted for room. Is this a settings issue? What do I do?

rkshack


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The usual culprit is too many KUID entries in your OnePasses, if you setup your OPs with Keep Until I delete, that's your issue, it's not the suggestions.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

Do you find the suggested recordings are relevant to your interests and do you watch them? If not, turn off Suggestions.

Most people have found the Suggestions useless on the TE4 software that runs on the Edge.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> The usual culprit is too many KUID entries in your OnePasses, if you setup your OPs with Keep Until I delete, that's your issue, it's not the suggestions.


This is the answer. Any recording that is in the To Do List that is set to Keep Until I Delete is counted as if it's already taking up space.


----------



## rkshack (May 6, 2002)

I don't have many shows on keep until I delete. Probably 4 shows. I told it to delete all of suggestions and it deleted about 800 and won't delete any more. I'm trying to delete recently deleted shows and that fails. I get an error that says your request can not be processed. I have 118 shows that are listed as keep until space needed but those shows are not getting deleted.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How many episodes of those shows are in the To Do List? Ever single one listed in To Do counts as if it's already been recorded and is taking up space on the drive. Also they estimate how much space will be required using bitrates that are probably higher than what your cable company actually uses so a KUID item in the To Do List could be taking up 2x as much space as the final recording will actually require. 

Suggestions don’t take space. They are always the first thing deleted when something you actually request is recorded. So there is no reason to manually delete them. Although there are a few weird bugs with suggestions when the TiVo is full so you might want to just disable them if you're not actually using them. 

Unless you've run into some unknown bug that no one else has ever reported then I still think KUID is your problem.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rkshack said:


> I don't have many shows on keep until I delete. Probably 4 shows. I told it to delete all of suggestions and it deleted about 800 and won't delete any more.


Restart.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

pfiagra said:


> Do you find the suggested recordings are relevant to your interests and do you watch them? If not, turn off Suggestions.
> 
> Most people have found the Suggestions useless on the TE4 software that runs on the Edge.


Suggestions don't count toward utilization or space requirements for recordings so no need to turn off Suggestions.

Scott


----------

